

Borders to file for bankruptcy - donaq
http://www.thirdage.com/news/borders-bankruptcy-popular-bookstore-group-file_2-13-2011

======
us
Sad they went the way of Hollywood Video and Blockbuster rather than pivot and
adapt.

